# Children's Hats--Football How To



## Holly E (Jul 16, 2011)

I posted some Children"s Hats in the Photo section of April 18th. Several members asked for directions. Here is the best I can do: Because my computer skills are minimal, I don't know how to make the pictures smaller and I apologize. Just getting accompanying pictures took me 2 hours of effort. I couldn't match the descriptions with the correct hat. Last summer I did my first photo posting under: Hollys Hats and gave these same directions for the sock monkey creations everyone requested.

These are size guidelines I have used for the childrens hats: 

Newborn 13.5 inches -15 inches"
3-6 Month 15 inches -16 inches
6-12 Months 16 inches -18 inches
Toddler
12months -3 years 
18inches -20inches

Using the long tail cast on method, I typically place 60 something, 70 something, or 80 something stitches on my needle. The number of stitches is determined by a need for odd/even (like seed stitch) and the property of the yarn elasticity to get a hat circumference Im hoping for. 
I usually do a 1:1 ribbing, or a seed stitch for the first 4 rows as a banding. Then I work the hat in a rectangle shape using the stockinette stitch since it affords a canvas like texture for attaching embellishments. Depending on the childs size Im aiming for, I work the rectangle in stockinette anywhere from 3-5 inches before I start a decreasing pattern. If there are 60 something stitches, I knit two stitches together every 6th stitch on the knit side only. If there are 70 something stitches, 1 knit two stitches together every 7th stitch and so on. Each knit row I decrease another numeral down. For example, if I start with 68 stitches, the first row of decreasing is every 6th stitch; the next knit row is decreased every 5th stitch and so forth. (There have been times when I have had to adjust this for a child with a large, long head. I just add extra rows-depth to the hat) 
When I get to the point where every 2 stitches are knit together, I usually knit the first and last stitch of the row as single stitches. Sometimes I have to do this row more than once to get down to about 6-10 stitches remaining and then on the purl row I stop, cut the yarn long enough to seam the hat, using a needle, run it through the remaining stitches on the needle to remove the project and carefully seam the hat.

For the Football Hat: 
However, rather than do the ribbing on this hat, I just do a stockinette stitch and hem it on the inside for body. I also reenforced the lacing stitches by tacking them down in the middle after I made them--This was a new design feature that just came into my head today--and will make them more secure. I chain about 7-10 stitches, use a single crochet around both sides and then attach this oval to the hat. Then I make the hash stitches and then I tacked them down. The striped hat = cast on 66, the unstriped hat = 78 cast on. I just eye ball the hat and begin decreasing when I think it is appropriate. 

Other Hats, now the creative fun begins. 
If I want earflaps, using a CROCHET HOOK, I attach the yarn before the seam and crochet 8-12 stitches split evenly on either side of the seam and work several rows in this number before I start decreasing to shape the earflaps. When I start the decrease, I reduce a stitch on either end by crocheting 2 stitches together I typically use single or half double crochets and basically I eyeball it. You may have to take it out and try again, thats what I do.
Continue crocheting around the brim of the hat until you reach the half waypoint on the other side (fold hat with one flap and mark the other side center with a safety pin or maker. Using the same number of stitches you chose on the first flap (evenly split on each side of the mark of center), construct this earflap. When you are finished crochet around the brim/band of the hat until you reach the joining crochet. I usually go around once more, smoothing out all the irregularities often using single crochet, or half-double for a fill in stitch, or a nice edging with the crab stitch--reverse single crochet.

If I need ears, mouth, snouts for the hat, I will try to envision them proportionally to the hat size in the simplest, graphic shapes. I sketch them onto a piece of paper in real size. Next I take my crochet hook and literally try and duplicate that shape by crocheting, increasing and decreasing where I feel the need. It doesnt always work out the first time but I will keep trying different configurations until I am satisfied. Finally, I let family members vote. They all thought the bear faces looked too much like a dog muzzle. But what do they know, you guys liked them and you are the experts.
I try to sew all embellishments on with dental floss, because of its strength. No one wants a tragedy to occur so please be very careful with attachments to the hats for children. The silk flower petal layers are stitched together with dental floss before I attach them as one unit.
I hope this was helpful. Holly E


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for all your effort! I can't wait to get going on the football hat!
Jan


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you Holly!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you Holly- i am adding this to my very long list of goodies to knit. So many yet so little time....

Blessings
Diane


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

Thank you...what great hats... :thumbup:


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you for the football hat pattern---my daughter,son-in-law,and grand-daughter are all big FB fans


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

The football hat is on my list for my grandsons for next winter. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you Holly. You are GREAT!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Love the football hat. I am a crocheter, but will give it a try. It may improve my knitting skills.


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

How clever!!!! Can't wait to try your pattern. You do such good work.
Betty


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

How nice of you to share some of your talents ! Thank you so much !!


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you Holly. I hope to make the football hat for a "hard to buy for" young GS's fall birthday.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

thank you great effort i can't put photos on yet you did really well


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, i love that football hat


----------



## NETeri (Dec 9, 2011)

thnaks for the patterns, going to try and get these made for my grandsons before football season, they will love them!


----------



## Lorraine Fenton (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for all your effort. Needed the football one for grandson-11, so will guage size with larger needles.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Going to do the football hat. You did great on the pictures!


----------



## Lodestarwovens (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks so much! I'm sure to do one of the sun hats for my GD!


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you. I love all of your hats. All I have is GreatNephews...no little girls, and I think most of the Nieces and Nephews are finished having families. The football hat will be especially great for them.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you Holly..I love the football hat..


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for the football pattern and the others also. G GSs will be getting these before football season.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for the football pattern and the others also. G GSs will be getting these before football season.


----------



## Holly E (Jul 16, 2011)

Another Forum member expressed interest in the sun hats. When I sent her the pattern for the crocheted ladybug/flower hat, she called my attention to a request by the original designer to follow certain specifications. The hat is located on this web site http://www.rheatheylia.com/index.php?page=patterns, Her web name is rheatheylia. 
This was a free pattern and is known as the Flapper Hat in her collection. She invites all to view her designs and use them if they follow simple rules. I apologize for not doing this initially. My hat was made with modifications, extra rows and embellishments, the basic design was created by this talented designer. I have attempted to notify her of my posting on this forum.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Such nice work! My grands will love these hats, thanks for sharing.


----------

